# Hydraulic help loader mounted plow



## sidecarist (Dec 20, 2009)

I have mounted a Fisher 7' plow on the loader of my Kubota L2900 tractor. I disconnected the bucket control hydraulics and am trying to use them to run the angle cylinders. Lift is with the loader arms as the A-frame of the plow is hooked to the torque tube of the loader with a chain to allow it to float.

With it hooked up this way I can only angle the plow to the left which is using the roll back function on the loader joystick. I can not angle the plow right at all, I have reversed the hoses to confirm that the cylinders function correctly. It appears that the right/dump function on the loader control doesn't relieve the pressure on the left/roll back circuit and allow the two single acting cylinders to act as if they were one double acting cylinder. (confirmed by disconnecting the left hose, and the plow will angle right if the oil is allowed to bleed from the left cylinder)

Does anyone know if there is an adjustment on the loader control valve to correct this situation?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice!!!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

sidecarist;916421 said:


> I have mounted a Fisher 7' plow on the loader of my Kubota L2900 tractor. I disconnected the bucket control hydraulics and am trying to use them to run the angle cylinders. Lift is with the loader arms as the A-frame of the plow is hooked to the torque tube of the loader with a chain to allow it to float.
> 
> With it hooked up this way I can only angle the plow to the left which is using the roll back function on the loader joystick. I can not angle the plow right at all, I have reversed the hoses to confirm that the cylinders function correctly. It appears that the right/dump function on the loader control doesn't relieve the pressure on the left/roll back circuit and allow the two single acting cylinders to act as if they were one double acting cylinder. (confirmed by disconnecting the left hose, and the plow will angle right if the oil is allowed to bleed from the left cylinder)
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about Kubota but assuming the valve operates a two way cylinder on the bucket there is no reason it shouldn't operate the the power angle (2 one way cylinders) without modification. I've hooked up several tractors like this, (JD). I'd be looking for a quick connector that is not letting the oil flow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you put a cross over relief valve in? I've had problems in the past mixing pin type couplers with ball type and as was said above restricts flow. This is asuming you have it hooked up correct. Are you using an electric valve?


----------



## sidecarist (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I have everything connected with threaded connections no quick couplers. There is no restriction in the lines. I have verified that the plumbing is correct. The issue must be in the loader control valve. It's internal crossover relief works in one direction, but not the other. There must be an adjustment... If not I guess could add an external cross over relief.

Thanks!


----------



## Larry E. Taylor (Dec 30, 2009)

*Snow Plow Angle Problem*

I too have experienced the same problem on a Kubota 2410 with a Curtis Plow. So far, the research I've done seems to point to the Loader Control Valve. (Husco 9210) It seems, that the problem is with a regenerative spool option on the rollback function. As I understand it, the regen feature maintains pressure on both sides of the cylinder. I've verified this with pressure gauge. If the lines are reversed the blade will angle to the opposite direction because dump function does not have the regen feature. Looks like the best option is a separate spool value.

Any other ideas?

LT


----------



## sidecarist (Dec 20, 2009)

This makes perfect sense... The question is can this regenerative function be disabled? It looks like there are at least 2 of us with this problem... Any ideas?


----------



## Larry E. Taylor (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not a Hydraulic Expert, but in looking at a Cutaway of my control valve, I don't believe this could be possible. The regenerative feature is an internal function of the control valve. It does not appear that there is any way for it to be disabled.

From my standpoint, I'm going with a separate spool valve which I have ordered. I also have a grapple which uses a double acting cylinder and could be controlled from this same valve. Currently, I'm using two multiplier valves (one for each line) to control my grapple and this works fine. Just flip a switch to go between the role back/dump and the grapple. However, the regen feature will not allow the two single acting cylinders to function as if they were one.

By the way, several others have our same problem.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Why not just run 2 hose's to the rear remote. It might be cheaper in the long run even though I don't like doing that.


----------



## sidecarist (Dec 20, 2009)

A conversion is possible, but the spool and end piece need to be replaced. I'm checking with a local hydraulic shop to see if its practical.

I dont have a rear remote, but it may be cheaper to add one than modify my existing valve.


----------

